# Live sand = Extremely cloudy water !



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes its thick as soup and I have added my Hob filter on to help clear up the water, there is an inch of white foam on top, its very slimy like gelatin, how long will this last.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

HOB full of filter floss and it should be gone in a day or two. If you have powerheads running turn them off until it settles.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll go away within days. I don't recall exactly, but I think on the 2nd or 3rd day it cleared up. It's normal and won't take long.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

i just did the exact same thing a week ago [edit: except with crushed coral sand]. it took about 3-4 days for me. I did 50% water changes everyday for 3 days.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Buying live sand is a waste of money. I use used sand, wash it thoroughly with a hose in small amounts until clear, then add to the tank. If you add some cured live rock, the sand becomes "live" quickly because the bacteria will migrate from the rock to the sand very easily. "Live sand" is a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Buying live sand is a waste of money. I use used sand, wash it thoroughly with a hose in small amounts until clear, then add to the tank. If you add some cured live rock, the sand becomes "live" quickly because the bacteria will migrate from the rock to the sand very easily. "Live sand" is a marketing gimmick.


I figured as much, but I figured it couldn't hurt so I got it any way, I understand it's quite normal for the water to cloud up and that adding live rock sooner than later will speed up the process of clearing up the water ! lots of fun I can see why this marine "thing" is so addicting , i cant wait until I have enough knowledge to start a reef tank .


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

live sand is hardly a waste of money, it saves me having to drive all over the place haha. im not that cheap to go buy play sand, and that sh** takes 100 years to clean. Plus live sand, agronite is a good buffer.

but yeah, like all sand it takes a day or too... youll usually cloud your tank 3-5 times before you happy with it, i never used a mechanical filter to clear the water, and its around a day or 2 without.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Yikes its thick as soup and I have added my Hob filter on to help clear up the water, there is an inch of white foam on top, its very slimy like gelatin, how long will this last.


Let me guess....Ocean Direct brand?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Raf said:


> Let me guess....Ocean Direct brand?


yes exactly ! I am guessing you had the pleasure of using this product.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Update ! Not sure weather its the Ac30 power head with polisher or the ac30 hob full of filter floss or the 25 + lbs of live rock but i can see into my tank finally . Yah !


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Never mind the reef tank wait till you start to see all the fun creatures that come out of the live sand and live rock. They are so much fun, oh yah and the bristle worms lol 


Acipenser said:


> I figured as much, but I figured it couldn't hurt so I got it any way, I understand it's quite normal for the water to cloud up and that adding live rock sooner than later will speed up the process of clearing up the water ! lots of fun I can see why this marine "thing" is so addicting , i cant wait until I have enough knowledge to start a reef tank .


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> yes exactly ! I am guessing you had the pleasure of using this product.


It's crappy.. Has chunks of larger material too...

Go for some Carib sea Fiji pink or something similar next time


----------

